# Income Tax



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Hello

Does anyone know how to work out Net Pay for a given salary for someone employed full time on PAYE?

Thanks


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

http://www.taurus.ie/tax/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

ARRGGHH!!!









Its worse than I thought. I now actually know how much tax I have paid. Why do we bother working...


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

great website, thanks


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mother - in - law is a tax inspector. :-[

No friends and family discount ;D

Do you pay co-car tax as well ? 

I try not to think abount the tax it only gives you night mares.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I have a cousin who is the 'enemy'. 

I try to keep well out of her way...


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Eeek! I wish I hadn't looked at that site.

Its one of those sites that should have a warning about it before you click it!! 

If ignorance is bliss, reality can f*** right off!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> If ignorance is bliss, reality can f*** right off!


Exactly


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just another thought... when you get that 'Net' pay after paying a highway robbery amount of Tax and NI you go and spend it on some Petrol, Booze, **** and any other retail item how much of the product price is also tax, duty or VAT??? We are getting royally screwed if the item has been impoted not only did the importer probably pay VAT and Duty, he has to put VAT on again to sell it to us!

By the time you do the sums I bet that you are actually contibuting 80% in tax, duty and VAT and only 20% actually goes on product  

Only one illustrative point is Petrol how much of the Â£0.80p for a litre is duty?? about Â£0.60p I think??

They are conning us blind and ripping us off why is it Watchdog and Which Magazine dont pick this up


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

By fruit & veg. They are VAT free...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> By fruit & veg. They are VAT free...


So you run your TT on fruits and vegs then? I want to see this!! ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Lol, I was referring to other purchases! 

Mind you, once oil has run out & we all run vegetable-oil diesel cars it will be interesting to see how they tax it. Its not like they could claim vegetable-oil is a finite resource...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Its not like they could claim vegetable-oil is a finite resource...


I am sure they will!! They will quote the ozone hole and the destruction of the environment for not being able to get vegetable oil!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

This is true, but AFAIK diesel cars are much more environmentally friendly than petrol ones anyway. That combined with improved technology should produce near-zero emission cars.

I am sure by then though, we will be paying 70% income tax instead


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

They'll tax us on Englend smelling like a Chippy!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Those people running diesel cars on used cooking oil have to notify customs and excise and are taxed for the priviledge. Although I believe it is still quite cheap. Remember, there is more profit in a Mars bar than in a Gallon of petrol!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Those people running diesel cars on used cooking oil have to notify customs and excise and are taxed for the priviledge. Although I believe it is still quite cheap. Remember, there is more profit in a Mars bar than in a Gallon of petrol!


Yes, it increases to a whopping 20pence per litre .

There is more profit in a mars bar, but you are not taxed in excess of 80% on one...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And also you can choose not to eat a mars bar...but you need fuel for your car!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> And also you can choose not to eat a mars bar...but you need fuel for your car! Â


lol, true


----------

